# Martins Indi



## Tobi (18 Marzo 2013)

Cosa ne pensate del giocatore in questione?
Martins Indi, 1992, difensore del Feyenoord.
Nel suo club gioca da centrale, in nazional da terzino sinistro. E' un mancino. 

Fareste su questo giocatore un investimento?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Marzo 2013)

Questi sono gli investimenti da fare, poi possono riuscire o meno.


----------



## Z A Z A' (18 Marzo 2013)

È quello che ha giocato contro l'Italia?Se si mi ha fatto un'ottima impressione 
Tra parentesi,il Feyenoord sarebbe da SACCHEGGIARE:Indi,De Vrij,Clasie...


----------



## Tobi (18 Marzo 2013)

una volta entrati nella sede del Feyenoord usciremo con Clasie Indi e Wijnaldum


----------



## Z A Z A' (18 Marzo 2013)

Tobi ha scritto:


> una volta entrati nella sede del Feyenoord usciremo con Clasie Indi e *Wijnaldum*



C'ha già pensato il PSV ad uscire dalla sede con il caro Georginio


----------



## Fabry_cekko (18 Marzo 2013)

se gli parla Clarence questo viene a piedi


----------



## Tobi (18 Marzo 2013)

Ci vorrebbe uno come Seedorf a far l osservatore mediatore nel campionato olandese


----------



## Arsozzenal (20 Marzo 2013)

per i giovani talenti, i paesi in cui si deve pescare sono germania e olanda senza dubbio


----------



## Jino (20 Marzo 2013)

E' molto bravo si, ha una fisicità straripante. Un altro terzino olandese, ancora acerbo ma da tenere d'occhio, è sicuramente Willems.
[h=1][/h]


----------



## Fabry_cekko (20 Marzo 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> E' molto bravo si, ha una fisicità straripante. Un altro terzino olandese, ancora acerbo ma da tenere d'occhio, è sicuramente Willems.
> [h=1][/h]



agli Europei mi aveva fatto un ottima impressione...pazzesco è un 94
si potrebbe aprire un Topic su di lui


----------



## Arsozzenal (20 Marzo 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> E' molto bravo si, ha una fisicità straripante. Un altro terzino olandese, ancora acerbo ma da tenere d'occhio, è sicuramente Willems.
> [h=1][/h]



in fifa diventa fortissimo


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Marzo 2013)

Preferisco De Vrij.


----------

